

Magic Cap Operating System - coob
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Cap

======
chrisdevereux
The linked developer's introduction is pretty intresting:
[http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.11/11.05/MakingM...](http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.11/11.05/MakingMagic/index.html)

